# لغز تاني



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

بدنا نعمل عداد تصاعدي يعد من 0 الى 3 و لما يخلص يعد تنازلي و لما يخلص تنازلي يعد تصاعدي؟


----------



## napleon (31 يوليو 2008)

ما في حدا ):


----------



## الياس عبد النور (31 يوليو 2008)

في حدا انا هنا بس عم افكرلك فيها مو صعبة بس ممكن تفسر اكتر يعني شلون يعد لل 3 ثواني ولا دقائق ومن شان شو وشو هوة الي بدو يعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## napleon (31 يوليو 2008)

*مرحبا*

يعد من 1 الى 3 تصاعدي و لما يخلص يعد تنازلي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (31 يوليو 2008)

لك اي بس اش هوة الي بدو يعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## napleon (31 يوليو 2008)

بدك تجيب Seven Segment و تصمم عداد تصاعدي يعد 3,2,1,0 , لما يوصل عند 3 ببلش يعد بالعكس و لما يخلص التنازلي يعد تصاعدي و هكذا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

يعني بتقصد عداد يعد 0 , 1 , 2 , 3 وبعدين يعد 2 , 1 , 0 , لان ال 3 ماراح تبين بالفترة التغير لو نعتبرها موجودة 
وبعدين يعد 1 , 2 , 3 
يعني المراحل تكون 0 1 2 3 2 1 0 1 2 3

ام الاختيار الثاني 
يعني بتقصد عداد يعد 0 , 1 , 2 , 3 وبعدين يعد 3 , 2 , 1 , 0 
وبعدين يعد 0 , 1 , 2 , 3 

يعني المراحل تكون 0 1 2 3 3 2 1 0 0 1 2 3


----------



## عراقية الاصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

يعني اذا بتقصد ثاني حالة ناخذ بس FLip flop 2 وبعدين مرة ناخذ الاخراج من ال Q ومرة ناخذ الاخراج من ال Q التي عليها NOT ....


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

الحالة الاولى أصدي


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

لكن لم تذكر لنا الفترة الزمنية الازمة لكل عملية عد( يعني كم من الوقت يستغرق العداد لكي يصل الى رقم ثلاثة مثلا) حيث الوقت هنا مهم جدا اثناء تصنيع الكاونتر الذي يعمل ك (delay times counter ) والذي نحتاجة ايضا ليعمل كمولد نبضات المهمة جدا لعمل العداد الذي طلبته


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

ما بتفرء حط التردد اللي بدك ياه


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

حسننا اخي الكريم وماذا لو استخدمنا تردد مقداره واحد ميكا هيرتز فهل نستطيع ان نلاحظ عمل العداد ربما سوف يعد تصاعديا وتنازليا عشرات او مئات الالاف في الثانية الواحدة وبدون ان ندري ماذا يحدث...ارجوا الاهتمام بهذا التسائل مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

انت لما تحط مولد نبضات مشان عداد خليه التردد تاعك واطي 1 هرتز او 2 بالكتير


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن المشكلة هي هنا هي كيفية تصميم مولد نبضات يعطي هذا التردد القليل فهو يحتاج الى عدد كبير من (flip flop) اكثر من 18 مرحلة اذا كانت بلورة ال كرستال ترددها واحد ميكا مثلا ... لكن اذا كنت تقصد ان مولد النبضات نأتي به جاهز من السوق عند هذه الحالة ستكون الدائرة مبسطة جدا...مع اني افضل ان يتم تصنيع الدائرة كاملة لكي تطور من قابلية المهندس على الابداع وعدم الاعتماد على السوق في شراء قطع جاهزة للعمل


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!

مولد النبضات بده هالاطع:-

555 ic
100 مايكرو فاراد
5 كيلو اوم 

الهم هوي كيف اتصمم هالعداد !!!!!!


----------



## رائد نبيل (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل ، بس بصراحة لشو وجع الراس ، استخدم المايكروكنترولر .

و إذا استخدامه ممنوع في المسألة ، ما بعرف إذا في شي اسمو Timer


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك مزبوط ,افرض اللي ادامك ما بعرف يستخدم المايكروكنترولر 

مولد النبضات بتجيبه من trilple 5


----------



## عراقية الاصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

فكرتي انه ناخذ اربعة Flip flop اثنان يستخدمون للعد التصاعدي واثنان يستخدمون للعد التنازلي حيث اول حالة راح يستخدم ال flip flop للعد التصاعدي وبنفس الوقت ناخذ الاخراجات ونفحصهم على بوابة AND اذا الناتج صفر راح يعمل تغذية لهذا الFlipFlop ويجعله يستمر بالعد التصاعدي اما الناتج واحد اي في حالة العد يصل الى العدد 3 راح يتوقف هذا العداد عن العمل ويتم التغذية لل Flip flop الثاني الذي يتم تغذيته بعد دخول القيمة الواحد على not ثم على هذا العداد الFlipflop وناخذ الاخراجات من الحالة المعكوسة ونربطها على seven segment ونفس الكلام الى ان يصل الى الرقم 0 راح يتم تغذية ال flip flop العداد التصاعدي وهكذ يعني المغزى انه اعمل switch بين العدادين حتى يعرضون القيم على الseven segment


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

تنفع فكرتك بس مش معئول كل دئيئة اتحركي المفتاح؟ تاني شي تئدري تعمليها ب 3 فليب فلوبات

المهندس لازم يدور عالتوفير مش هيك؟


----------



## عراقية الاصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا قصدي انه لمن يصل الى الرقم 3 راح يشتغل ال ثاني عن طريق تهئية النبضة اي clk بواسطة اخذ اخراجات كل حالة على بوابة and وبهكذ حالة راح يعمل ك switch يعني العمل اوتوماتيكي بدون تدخل بس يعتمد على اخراج ال and ...
راح افكر بالعمل عل 3 flip flop
بس فكرتي السابقة ممكن تكون صحيحة ؟؟


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

تزبط بس عمليا ما بعرف 

طريقة التلات فليب فلوبات زبطت معي تمام


----------



## علي عطا (2 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة لا فلب فلوب ولا تايمر 555 ولا أشي 
جيبو كاونتر شيب طبعاً أب اند داون "Active low" مو ذاكر رقمو هسةSorry 
بدو يعد 
0000
0001
0010
0011
0100 في هاي الحاله: الدجت الثالث يعمل انيبل للعد داون
0011
0010
0001
0000 في هاي الحال: يعمل أيبل للعد أب 
طبعاً الشرح مو مثل الصور بس أعذورني ما عندي ورك بنش ولا ملتي زم اصمملكم يا 
أنا بعيد عن ورشتي 2000 كيلو "سياحة طبعاً" 
أنشالله أذا بقدر أنزل الورك بنش أصممو 
مو فرق الكلوك إلى بتحطو للشيب 1هيرتز 100 هيرتز 
وتوصيلها ل 7 سيكما سهل برضو عشنها بطلع العد باينري 
أوعدكم أحاول أنزل الورك بنش وأصممها


----------



## napleon (2 أغسطس 2008)

مستحيل تزبط


----------



## napleon (2 أغسطس 2008)

اي اقتراحات؟


----------



## علي عطا (2 أغسطس 2008)

ول مستحيل .............!!!!!!
هيني بجرب وببعتلك ياها


----------



## علي عطا (3 أغسطس 2008)

طبعاً ما في مستحيل في قاموس مهندس 
لعيونكم هاي السيركت على الورك بنش 
ما عرفت أرفعها على المنتدي عشاني جديد 
أنشالله تعم الفائدة
تحميـــــــــــــــــــــل من هنا 
والصورة


----------



## napleon (3 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تشرحلي شو اللي عملته بالزبط !


----------



## napleon (3 أغسطس 2008)

شو هالمربع اللي بالسيركت!!!!


----------



## napleon (3 أغسطس 2008)

ليش عامل المداخل ground??


----------



## napleon (3 أغسطس 2008)

الايسي 74169
بتعد hexa

و الدائرة هاي مش شغالة بتعد من 0 الى f 

!!!!!!


----------



## علي عطا (4 أغسطس 2008)

الدائرة شغاله طبيعي 
وال أي سي 74169 "سينكرونيس أب أن داون باينري كاونتر" 4 بت مش هكسا( ما في عداد بعد هكسا) 
وهية بتعد من 0000 ل 1111 
وحاطت المداخل ground عشاني ما بعمل لود وما بلزمنوي 
والفلب فلوب بحدد أذا الأي سي وصلت لرقم ثلاث بغمل ست للفلب فلب و ببعت أشارة 0 للأي سي عشان يعد تنازلي 
ولما يوصل 00 ببعت أشارة 1 للاي سي عشان يعد تصاعدي 

أرجو أني رديت على تساؤلاتك وأعذرني على قلة الشرح زي ما قلت سابقاً أنا مش في "بيتي" أنا مسافر وما غندي معدات أشرحلك السيركت هاي كثير 

ملاحظة " الصورة ما بتبين السلكين الممدودين من AND GATE NOR GATE "
نودين لازم يتوصلو على QA َQB في الأي سي أرجو أنو يكون هذا غلطك 
والسيركت على الورك بنش موجودة في الرابط أذا بدك ياها جاهزة 

سلاماااات


----------



## napleon (4 أغسطس 2008)

*مرحبا*

تئدر ترسم الدارة كمان مرا بس بشكل دقيق


----------



## علي عطا (4 أغسطس 2008)

حاولت أزبطت السيركت قد ما بقدر وانشالله تفيد


----------



## napleon (4 أغسطس 2008)

excellent 

بس اللي مش فاهمه كيف سويت rs flip flop 

عنا 2 bit
كيف عملته بفليب فلوب واحد


----------



## napleon (4 أغسطس 2008)

*rs*

تئدر تكتب جدول rs flip flop?


----------



## علي عطا (4 أغسطس 2008)

R S
0 0 No change
1 0 set to One
0 1 set to Zero
1 1 no Value


----------



## rasha2 (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخي في تصميم بسيط انك تستعمل multiplixerمع counter و تربط الo/p على الرقم 4 من multiplixer و تربطه على AND Gate و تكون هي وحدتي الادخال بيها فاذا كان ال 4 يعمل مباشرة يدخل على تفعيل ال counter بالعد التنازلي و و عندها ناخذ من ال0 واير اخر و نربطه على التصاعدي حيث انه عندما يصل الى الصفر يبدا بالعد التصاعدي و هكذا . للاسف لقد رسمت لك الدائرة على برنامج ال work banch ولكن لا اعرف اذا كان عندك البرنامج او لا ز اذا لم يكن موجود اخبرني على اي برنامج ابعثها هنا؟


----------



## علي عطا (5 أغسطس 2008)

والله فكرة حلوة ونااااااااار وأبسط من تبعتي 
شكراً على المعلومة rasha2


----------



## fifamomen (6 أغسطس 2008)

اقدم لك هذه الدائرة و لك ان ترى هل هى المطلوبة ام لا
على هذا الرابط
7 segment led counter.pdf - 0.14MB


----------

